# Band sharpening



## David Van Asperen (Aug 9, 2016)

My Father in law took a dull blade from my mill and hand sharpened it , using a Dremel then he put a set to the teeth again by hand no jig just a Vice Grip. I tried the blame and it cut as though it were sharp enough but it left a crazy rough surface when compare to the factory new blade. 
Was the set possible too much?. Was the set to inconstant ? Was the set necessary . How do you handle reshaping blade?
I really appreciate the efforts of my Father in law ,but do not know how to best assist him in the proper set etc. 
Thanks for you time and info always appreciated
Dave


----------



## JohnF (Aug 9, 2016)

Probably an inconsistent set. If one or more teeth is set a bit farther out it would put a gouge here and there. There's a ton of saw sets around, mostly cheap. Get a fair sized one though, not one for a handsaw. Then you can get them consistent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2016)

If the blade hasn't been sharpened much I wouldn't do anything with the set as long as he didn't take a ton of material off the teeth, As you sharpen them the set will get a bit less each time but again, unless you really shorten the teeth there should be plenty of set still left. For what the blades cost for my mill, I'll sharpen them a few times and then pitch them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 9, 2016)

+1 on problems with the set. Sharpening with a dremel is certainly doable for a fairly new blade, I have some doubts about it after a couple times. Getting a consistent set is not easy even with a jig, the teeth spring back some from being bent and the difference between them springing back to the same place and being set too far is quite small.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Aug 9, 2016)

I sharpen my resaw blades at the grinder. I start by finding the angel I want, scribe a line on the flat tool rest & go from there, with the band ma king light contact to the stone. I have never done anything with the set, I get 3 -4 sharpenings per blade. Unless you have a tool to insure accurate and consistent set you are likely to get rough finish. One way to check for teeth out of set; mount & tension the blade. Position a block of wood so it barely touches the teeth. Turn the blade by hand and mark any teeth that are out of set. Do both sides making adjustments as you go. Be sure to unplug the motor

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 9, 2016)

Depending on what brand blades you use, if you save enough up you're sure welcome to come out and use my sharpener and setter. There, now you have a reason to come out!
I've read bunches on sharpening by hand and there are bunches of folks willing to argue either way.
On sharpening, I've read that you want to make a full sweep of the gullet with your dremmel to remove any tiny cracks that may be starting.
I think on setting the teeth if you were to put the bottom of the blade in a vice and find something as consistent as you can to slide on the tooth and having "stops" set up, you could get pretty close.
Go to Forestry Forum and do a search on tooth setters. There are a few different pretty simple homemade setters that look like they would work great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 10, 2016)

@justallan 
Allan thanks for the offer and reason to for a road trip. Trying to put together any block of time is becoming a real chore. If it can happen I will let you know .
Thanks again
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

